# Piernas Locas de Pollo (Crazy Chicken Legs)



## Vermin999 (Feb 5, 2014)

Was at the Mexican market yesterday getting some stuff for tacos and saw these chicken legs on sale so I picked up 4 lbs for tonight's dinner. They are premarinated and cut horizontally. 

Cooked them indirect




Then moved them over the coals for a few minutes




Rockin the wok again with some vegetables




My plate. Chicken, veggies,white rice with soy sauce and refried beans.
Very good cheap meal!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 6, 2014)

Looks like a fine meal from here.


----------



## Max1 (Feb 6, 2014)

Interesting.... You LoCo John!


----------



## Bosko (Feb 6, 2014)

looks great I'm dying for rice and beans!!


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 6, 2014)

That's a "Crazy" meal V, looks great!


----------



## MI Smoke (Feb 6, 2014)

Nice!  Me loves me some chic.
I really like the way h do the veggies


----------



## boozer (Feb 6, 2014)

I generally shy away from the pre-marinated meats. I have a hard time trusting their marinade.  Those look good though,  taste as good as it looks?  Could you have done it better with your own marinade?


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 6, 2014)

Hope they didnt go too nuts with the meat tenderizer. I have not been pleased with the pre maninated meat from the Mexican markets around here.


----------

